# What is your daily routine?



## mpknight1120 (Aug 5, 2008)

I was wondering if you would share your dogs' daily routine .. I am especially interested in the owners who work full time and also about owners who have more than one dog. 

As I have posted before, I am not very consistent with my dogs and I need to make a game plan and stick to it. Nothing in my dogs' life is consistent and I know consistency is very important to a dog to make them well-behaved. 

So, if you dont mind sharing, what is your dogs' routine?


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

I have multiple dogs. I don't work out of the house but I'll give you my routine anyways.

Get up at 6 a.m. to let dog out and then go back to bed. Let dogs back out between 7-9 a.m. Feed and then let out again. They come back inside and play (where ever I am usually) for a couple of hours then they go back outside. If I leave or need to do chores/errands where I can't watch them they go in their kennel. Otherwise, it's outside and play time until 5 p.m. then its dinner time, back outside and play time. Then it's the same routine again until bedtime. Last outside potty break is between 10-10:30 p.m.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Well mine is fairly simple most of the time I am here with them..I get up let them out of their beds and then we hang out all day, mostly them on my lap and multiple play times through out the day and if I go out I usually take them along. If we go in town or anywhere they can walk then we do walkies. 

On days when I am called into work (substitute teacher) I let them out of their beds and then they kinda just hang out here without me until I get home..usually around 3pm when I get home and then follow the above schedule there after;-)


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

Although I work all day, my father lives with us. So, he's home most of the time with Babs while I am at work. He does on-call work some days. I think Babs has learned that the days I get up with the alarm I will be going to work and the days that I wake up when I'm ready is a day home. She knows that on work days she might as well just go out the doggy door and do her thing in the fence because momma isn't spending extra time playing outdoors. She typically stays in bed while I shower. She sits in my lap while I eat breakfast and goes back to bed after I leave for awhile while my dad gets up and moving. On weekends, she's up and at 'em as soon as I leave the bed. Ready for whatever the day may bring. lol


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

Oh I forgot. If you are a working pet owner, I really think that a stay at home neighbor (elderly) is a great pet sitter during the day. Many of them would like a pet but can't afford one, can't clean up after one and don't have the physical ability to wear one out. But a well behaved pet can bring joy to their lives as well as not being alone during the day.


----------



## Chloe_Love (Jun 24, 2008)

I need to establish more of a routine with chloe but this is how it is at the minute

I dont work at the moment so when I wake up I let chloe out of her bed and she has a wee and a poo (on the mat usually cos its always raining outside) then I get her her breakfast.
During the day she has access to pads all the time and if the weathers ok for her we exercise her in the garden playing with a little ball she has. She pretty much has people in the house all the time at the moment and we play with her and look after her all day. She has lunch at 12 then more food at 4 and some at 8 or so. 
If we need to go out she stays in with my parents. She would be out all the time with us by now if the website I ordered my fundle from hadnt messed up my order  when I eventually get one I want to take her out any chance I get.
Then on a night she will be with me in my room and we try to wear her out a bit before bed so she's feeling sleepy.

When I'm doing usual things like getting ready or eating or whatever she's always there and im always looking out for her. if i cant take her with me in different rooms (like when i have a shower) she will stay in my room cause ive made it safe for her 
That's it I think!


----------



## majic (May 9, 2008)

I have three dogs and I also work full time. This is my routine:

When I wake up, I feed the dogs and let them out to do their business.

About an hour later, they get a half hour walk, then teeth cleaning and playtime/ training.

Midday, my dog walker comes to feed the pup and walk the other two.

The dogs usually eat around 6.30/ 6.45, and go straight out into the garden for a wee. About an hour later they get another half-hour walk, then chill out with my partner and I in the evening (the greyhounds laze around and Fifi is either being a crazy pup or sitting on someone's lap).

Just before we go to bed, the dogs go out for a final wee, usually around 10.30. They sleep in my room with the greys at the end of the bed and Fifi in her crate.


----------



## Janis (Jul 28, 2008)

I was a lot stricter with our schedule before Lucas came along! My other two dogs sleep in their crate at night and they always go to bed at 9:00. If they stay up later they get cranky. Then they get up with me at about 6:00am and go out to potty and play. I let them out one more time before I leave for work at 7:30 and they eat their breakfast in their crates. they get let out when my BF gets home at 4:30 and I feed them dinner at 5:30 when I get home. They play and get let out multiple times between then and bedtime.

Lucas gets spoiled because he wasn't crate trained when we got him so he is out all day during the day when we are gone and gets to sleep in bed with us at night. He knows when bedtime is (usually 10:00) and follows me in to the bedroom and waits to be picked up on the bed. He stays there until morning when the girls and him all get let out.

ETA: We have a big fenced in back yard so we typically don't do formal walkies but more like outside play and potty sessions for about 1/2 hour at a time.


----------



## ChiFan (Jul 6, 2007)

On weekday mornings, I let them out of their kennel and take them outside to potty. Feed them.. Trish is up when I go to work, and they play while she gets ready. Then she takes them out to potty. She will kennel Sasha and Rufus for the day, but Trixie gets to roam around the house. (Sasha destroys carpet and Rufus isn't dependably potty-trained yet).

I get home at 5:30 and let them outside to potty. Then it's play time to expend all that energy built up in the kennel. We feed around 6pm. Lounge and play until bedtime, around 10pm.

Usually the puppies head to their kennel to sleep long before we go to bed.


----------



## furriefriend (Jul 25, 2008)

Looking at you guys I realise what a chaotic household I must live in. I struggle to have a routine. At the moment I am on summer holidays so we get up late about 9.00 let out the dogs for wee's then brekfast , after that if weather is good I leave the back door open and they come and go the only variation is that as 1 dog is a big gsd I have to keep them apart and the supervise short playtimes so they both get time outside both together and apart.After that the day just runs along somedays there are people in the house and the dogs come and go other days Mia goes into her crate and I shut the door when I am out.When my daughter is around and as mia is really her dog she will take her out and about with her frein. She Mia that is will soon think she is an honary teenager. In fact Daughter and Mia have just gone out for the evening to meet friends human ones today sometimes she goes to see her chi friend Alfi. When I go back to work wh will havww afriend looking after her at his house while we are out.Routines are great if you can do them but all my dogs over the years have been great with our chaos


----------

